# grow tent purchase



## loolagigi (Jan 28, 2010)

thinking of getting this for my 600 watt lumatek. i want to put it in my closet that is about 58" square. anyone like these things?  is it worth $100? what can expect on a average yield in there?  i grow dwc buckets, not sure how many i could fit in there.http://www.amazon.com/dp/B002V9PBXO/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## Locked (Jan 28, 2010)

There is no link to look at...what size tent? I hve two tents and love them...
Ask any questions you hve here>>>http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=51857   Lots of tent growers...


----------



## LEFTHAND (Jan 28, 2010)

loolagigi said:
			
		

> thinking of getting this for my 600 watt lumatek. i want to put it in my closet that is about 58" square. anyone like these things? is it worth $100? what can expect on a average yield in there? i grow dwc buckets, not sure how many i could fit in there.


 
*2x4x6.5 is what i grow in ebb n flow and i my first grow of the strain i pulled 7 oz dried... AI.. off a 400W lol...*
*i as well love my tent.. she was 113$ to my door..*
*LH*


----------



## loolagigi (Jan 28, 2010)

thanks guys....the link is up of the tent in the first post. sorry....


----------



## LEFTHAND (Jan 28, 2010)

*pick e up man... stop procastabation.... *
*LH*


----------



## fellowsped (Jan 28, 2010)

grow tents are amazing i have a homebox very high quality and convient especially for appartment growers.  The 600w lumitek very good choice also good luck with the grow peace out


----------



## loolagigi (Jan 28, 2010)

thanks fellow, i was looking at this light package to go with it....http://www.hydroponicsonline.com/st...HPS-MH-GROW-LIGHT-600-WATTS_300391329203.html


----------



## LEFTHAND (Jan 28, 2010)

loolagigi said:
			
		

> thanks fellow, i was looking at this light package to go with it....http://www.hydroponicsonline.com/store/600W-DIGITAL-AIR-COOL-TUBE-HPS-MH-GROW-LIGHT-600-WATTS_300391329203.html


 
*do you need that crap ballast?? and i bet you can get a cooltube at your local hydro shop cheap.. and make your own hood for it even cheaper..*
*i think i have said this b4.. my 6" tube cost 89$ my reflector cost 13$ to make.. sounds better then 236. somebody said it to me i must say it to you.. sure it looks nice and all but will the plants notice if you build your own reflector?? or what it looks like.. as long as they get light.. and your lumetek will do that.. love my lumetek..*
*LH*


----------



## loolagigi (Jan 28, 2010)

LEFTHAND said:
			
		

> *do you need that crap ballast?? and i bet you can get a cooltube at your local hydro shop cheap.. and make your own hood for it even cheaper..*
> *i think i have said this b4.. my 6" tube cost 89$ my reflector cost 13$ to make.. sounds better then 236. somebody said it to me i must say it to you.. sure it looks nice and all but will the plants notice if you build your own reflector?? or what it looks like.. as long as they get light.. and your lumetek will do that.. love my lumetek..*
> *LH*


i got ya on the cooltube, but i dont have many hydro shops where i am, and the chances of them selling me something used is not likely. seems you got lucky. lets say i spend 180-200 on my 600 lumatek, then then about 100 bucks on a hortilux hps bulb...thats 300, then i gatta get a cooltube.   trust me i would like to spend less, point me in the right direction.


----------



## LEFTHAND (Jan 28, 2010)

loolagigi said:
			
		

> i got ya on the cooltube, but i dont have many hydro shops where i am, and the chances of them selling me something used is not likely. seems you got lucky. lets say i spend 180-200 on my 600 lumatek, then then about 100 bucks on a hortilux hps bulb...thats 300, then i gatta get a cooltube. trust me i would like to spend less, point me in the right direction.


 
*i'll tell ya what.. if you wanna take the chance on an ebay ballast go for it.. i did.. it didnt last 2 months.. then i got my lumetek.. he is giving me another 400w ballast.. but thats besides the point.. so im a lil iffy on ballast and what not from ebay..*
*i may have got lucky on the cooltube.. but seem to me well around here anyways they hydro stores have alot of used items.. just gotta ask.. of coarse they want to sell you the bran new bling bling one.. but if your in there already buying a bunch of shet.. they always want to help out.. so you come back .. not saying you didnt know that but yeah.. hell i spent 200 on my dimmable 400w your probally in the 250 range for a 600w no?? did you not say you have had a 400w in you baking round.. why not try the 600?? then you can put the money into a shade or make one.. either or.. if you want the deal bad enough you'll find it.. if not.. you'll spend money.. *
*LH*


----------



## loolagigi (Jan 28, 2010)

i hear ya left. heres the deal...i have a cabinet now with a 400 watt magnetic ballast, and a bake a round diy cool tube. i want to grow more. i need more room, thus the 4x4x76 grow tent. my brother told me he could sell my 400 watt ballast, light, and cooltube for 250 bucks.  still waiting on kid to buy it. then he might also buy my squirell cage fan for 100. also tax time is here and i will be using some money from that to upgrade.  
so i am window shopping so to speak right now. i am glad too, because usually i just buy the best thing i see withought much research. so thats the jist of my story.   i could keep my cooltube, and hope the diameter of a 600 watt hortilux bulb is the same as the 400!  but i dont know....also i could keep my fan too, but would like to get a new one, its an option. so really all i need to buy is a lumatek 600 and a hortilux bulb in reality.  just was wanting a nice setup.  i supose typing this i have convinced myself to keep my cool tube, and fan.  but what do i do with my 400 watt magnetic ballast?  and do i just blow the kid off who wants my setup?  
i hope this clears up a few things for ya..loola


----------



## LEFTHAND (Jan 28, 2010)

loolagigi said:
			
		

> i hear ya left. heres the deal...i have a cabinet now with a 400 watt magnetic ballast, and a bake a round diy cool tube. i want to grow more. i need more room, thus the 4x4x76 grow tent. my brother told me he could sell my 400 watt ballast, light, and cooltube for 250 bucks. still waiting on kid to buy it. then he might also buy my squirell cage fan for 100. also tax time is here and i will be using some money from that to upgrade.
> so i am window shopping so to speak right now. i am glad too, because usually i just buy the best thing i see withought much research. so thats the jist of my story. i could keep my cooltube, and hope the diameter of a 600 watt hortilux bulb is the same as the 400! but i dont know....also i could keep my fan too, but would like to get a new one, its an option. so really all i need to buy is a lumatek 600 and a hortilux bulb in reality. just was wanting a nice setup. i supose typing this i have convinced myself to keep my cool tube, and fan. but what do i do with my 400 watt magnetic ballast? and do i just blow the kid off who wants my setup?
> i hope this clears up a few things for ya..loola


 
*got yas man.. take your round in to the hydro store.. ask them if it would be ok if you check somehting out and see for yourself if the 600w hort will fit.. if it does good.. you know.. sell your set up to the kid. make another cooltube.. cheap. get your light ballast... and new inline..  with your xtra money from tax.. you can or  could either make a hood or buy one to fit your bake round.. cuz im pretty sure it dont cost much..  *
*just have to run down to the hydro store. *
*350 light ballast bake round..*
*tax-new hood or made hood..inline*
*works out in your favour.. if the bulb fits. lol*
*take care.*
*LH*


----------

